# A6 tail LED light installed on my A4 Avant (B7) (Lots of pics!)



## matteeee (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi all, Im new here, but used to read alot and get inspired etc. Just want to share my A6 LED conversion made to my 2007 A4 Avant.
Here we go:








A4 tail light cut with a Dremel








A6 LED module rear side








A4 bulb holder cut in half








LEDs fit








All done so I can switch back to OEM lights if needed








Resistors used to fool the FIS








Outer part all done








Starting on the inner parts








LED modules for the inner part








Looks nice?








Wiring the brake light for the inner parts as the A4 does not have break light. (Piggyback from the 3d brake light)








All done, normal rear light








Brake light








Rear fog on (Not A6 OEM but only way it works with A4 cables








Close up








Brake light close up
Hope this brings you joy. I know Im satisfied. This solution gives no bulb faults in the FIS!
For thos who dont know the look of a B7 Avant here is a before pic:


----------



## wushugs (Oct 1, 2008)

ballsy. nice


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (wushugs)*

Very nice. Good idea, and props for trying something new. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Cheers!








krourbrner (Ross)


----------

